# МРТ и рентген



## MamaAlla (24 Фев 2009)

Здравствуйте.

Для более объективной картины было предложено проведение функциональных рентгенограмм, которые в районной поликлинике не делают. Мы решили сделать такой рентген хотя бы платно, и при обращении за такой услугой нам посоветовали еще более информативное исследование - МРТ.
Вот описание МРТ:
"На серии полученных томограмм поясничный лордоз сглажен. Левосторонний сколиоз с вершиной на уровне L2-L3 позвонков. L5 позвонок смещен кзади относительно S1 на 5мм. Высота тел позвонков не снижена.
Определяются умеренные проявления остеохондроза с неровностью замыкательных пластинок, множественными плоскими грыжами Шморля в замыкательных пластинах тел позвонков,  заострением передних и задних углов тел позвонков, мелкими краевыми остеофитами. Фасетки межпозвонковых суставов не гипертрофированы. Желтые связки не утолщены. Межпозвонковые диски с признаками дегитратации (больше на уровнях L3-S1), высота данного диска умеренно снижена.
На уровнях L3-L4, L4-L5 позвонков – заднебоковые протрузии межпозвонковых дисков (за счет фиброзных колец  дисков) до 3 мм. Деформирован дуральный мешок по передней полуокружности. Корешки спинномозговых нервов не компримированы. Межпозвонковые отверстия несколько сужены.
На уровне L5-S1 на воне ретролистеза L5 позвонка, определяется задняя протрузия м/п диска до 4 мм.  Дуральный  мешок незначительно деформирован по передней полуокружности. Корешки спинно-мозговых нервов с признаками умеренного объемного воздействия. Межпозвонковые отверстия несколько сужены. Ширина позвоночного канала (переднезадний размер) на уровне L5-S1 -18мм.
Терминальные отделы спинного мозга (заканчивается на уровне Тн12 позвонка) и элементы конского хвоста на изученных уровнях без видимой очаговой патологии.
Заключение: Нарушение статики пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Ретролистез L5 позвонка. Денегеративно-дистрофические изменения (проявления остеохондроза), более вероятно как исход остеохондропатии.
Заднебоковые протрузии м/п дисков на уровнях L3-L4, L4-L5 позвонков. Задняя протрузия м/п диска на уровне L5-S1 позвонков."

Прошу Вас ответить на следующие вопросы:
- Как я поняла, функциональный рентген нужен был, чтобы подтвердить нестабильность. В заключении МРТ фраза о нарушении статики отдела позвоночника подтверждает ли эту нестабильность?
- Прошу Вас прокомментировать заключение МРТ.
Каковы, по Вашему мнению, должны быть дальнейшие действия (с учетом того, что в районной поликлинике постоянного специалиста-ортопеда нет)?

Заранее благодарю за внимание.


----------



## Анд. (26 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  МРТ или рентген?*

Вам наверно лучше все снимки сюда отправить ,
может дело быстрей пойдёт и МРТ тоже по моему можно .


----------



## MamaAlla (28 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  МРТ или рентген?*

Неужели никто из специалистов не сможет ответить?


----------



## Ell (28 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  МРТ и рентген*

А на что отвечать? нет ли противоречий между ренген-описанием и МРТ? Так это по сути разные исследования.
Да и снимков мы не видим.
Что произошло за 2 года? Простите, на этот вопрос мы тоже не можем ответить. Разве кто-то из специалистов наблюдал?
Так что и говорить пока не о чем.


----------



## MamaAlla (28 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  МРТ и рентген*

А просто прокомментировать заключение МРТ можно или обязательны снимки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  МРТ и рентген*

Надо делать функциональную рентгенографию.


----------



## MamaAlla (1 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  МРТ и рентген*

Ну вот :cray:
Я так и думала, что придется его делать! А я ведь говорила, что вместо функционального рентгена нам предложили сделать МРТ, что в 6 раз дороже! А оказывается, что не было особого смысла отдавать далеко не лишние деньги, и никто не может сказать о состоянии позвоночника по этому исследованию. Зачем же он тогда вообще "навязывался", неужели только из-за разницы в цене? А как преподнесли - "самое информативное исследование"! 
Кому теперь верить...
P.S. Я обращалась на этот форум, потому что в районной поликлинике специалиста нет, есть только травматолог, приходящий на 2 часа 3 раза в неделю. Но и здесь не получила помощи. Жаль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  МРТ и рентген*

Благодаря томографу мы занем много другой полезной информации. И это очень хорошо, а теперь нужна дополнительная инфоримация.


----------



## MamaAlla (1 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  МРТ и рентген*

А скажите пожалуйста, можно ли дополнительно сделать эти функциональные снимки отдельно от основных, т.е. не переделывая старые (5-ти месячной давности)? Или они должны быть все вместе - в двух проекциях и максимальный сгиб/разгиб?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  МРТ и рентген*

Можно. aiwan


----------

